# Problem with my VGA after overclocking



## donfrigo (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all!

I bought a new computer a week ago which worked fine until yesterday....
So what happened yesterday? I decided to overclock it a bit, so i gained 
plus 1 fps in GTA IV, everything worked nice, it was so fast. Because it was 10 P.M. I turned the computer off and went to bed. Then next day when i turned my computer on, after the boot i got a blank window.
I restarted the computer in safe mode, deleted the video driver and it booted without the blank screen. Then i installed the driver back and got the blank screen again. Now i found out if i run Windows in 640X480 on 4 bit, i can install the video drivers, but after it's installed i can't enter to the nvidia control panel and can't get the resolution higher than 640x480.
Nor the overclocker program (Zotac Firestorm) recognizes my card!
Please help!
Thanks!

Donfrigo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try deleting the video drivers again, reboot tapping F8 select vga or safe graphics mode, disable any antivirus/malware programs then install the video drivers from the disk that came with the card, reboot normally if all i well then update the drivers the same way.


----------



## donfrigo (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply but i have already tried that, but nothing changed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try a different video card, I suspect the problem is going to be with the card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which Nvidia card do you have some have a jumper to reset the the card BIOS next to the power connectors , Remove the card from the pc and you may see 3 pins with a jumper on 2 of them remove the jumper from pins a&b and put it on pins b&c then reinstall the card.


----------



## donfrigo (Dec 27, 2008)

Tried with my sister's 8800 GT, system booted correctly. Going to do a cmos reset on the video card, will see if helps. THX for help!


----------



## donfrigo (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Zotac 9800 GTX+ AMP! edition, but didn't find 3 pins,only 2 pins. Removed the card put a jumper, then reinstallled but evertything is still the same...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I poked around Zotac a little and didn't find much, You could try contacting there support or if the card is fairly new RMA it.


----------

